

Ask HN: resources/papers about the future of programming? - amorphous

After listening to Bret Victors latest talk about the future of programming I&#x27;m trying to find more new (or old) ideas. It doesn&#x27;t seem to be easy as I don&#x27;t know where to start. Any recommendations for papers, sites, books for starting points?
======
arh68
The LISP 1.5 manual [1] is quite old, fairly straightforward, but still seems
'fresh' to me.

The Arxiv [2] seems to always have to newest ideas, and CiteSeerX [3] has
many, many popular (old) ideas.

[1]
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/book/LISP%...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/book/LISP%201.5%20Programmers%20Manual.pdf)

[2] [http://arxiv.org/list/cs/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs/recent)

[3]
[http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/stats/articles](http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/stats/articles)

------
petercooper
The O'Reilly Radar team are thinking about this a lot lately but I'm not sure
how far they've got with sharing their ideas. A start, though:
[http://radar.oreilly.com/2013/01/the-future-of-
programming.h...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2013/01/the-future-of-
programming.html)

